

Linux Tip: Don't use kill -9 - chankey_pathak

No no no. Don&#x27;t use kill -9.<p>It doesn&#x27;t give the process a chance to cleanly:<p>1) shut down socket connections<p>2) clean up temp files<p>3) inform its children that it is going away<p>4) reset its terminal characteristics<p>and so on and so on and so on.<p>Generally, send 15, and wait a second or two, and if that doesn&#x27;t work, send 2, and if that doesn&#x27;t work, send 1. If that doesn&#x27;t, REMOVE THE BINARY because the program is badly behaved!<p>Don&#x27;t use kill -9. Don&#x27;t bring out the combine harvester just to tidy up the flower pot.﻿<p>Credit: Randal L. Schwartz<p>Source: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;partmaps.org&#x2F;era&#x2F;unix&#x2F;award.html#uuk9letter
======
jlgaddis
As mentioned, SIGTERM can be caught and gives the process a chance to clean
up. SIGKILL, the nuclear option, cannot be blocked.

Related: Solaris tip for Linux admins: _killall_ does exactly what it says and
not what you think.

